# At Least 150 State Police Members Resigning Over Baker's Vaccine Mandate: Union



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Crazy to see a number put to this finally. 150 would be absolutely catastrophic for these guys right now if it ends up being that much, that’s essentially 1 whole RTT. In Boston we’re given a hell of a lot more options that either rolling up the sleeve or being shown the door..









At Least 150 State Police Members Resigning Over Baker's Vaccine Mandate: Union


With the state’s COVID-19 vaccine mandate deadline Sunday, the union that represents Massachusetts State Police tells NBC10 Boston that while about 85-90% of its members have rolled up their sleeves to get the shot, the resignations have already begun for those who haven’t. The State Police...




www.nbcboston.com


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

So long ya wimps!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Local departments will have plenty of applicants with bridge academy graduates and resigning troopers.

wonder how the DOC’s numbers are in regards to resignations.


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

Foxy85 said:


> Local departments will have plenty of applicants with bridge academy graduates and resigning troopers.
> 
> wonder how the DOC’s numbers are in regards to resignations.


The DOC is a disaster, many folks had their religious exemptions declined and will leave come tomorrow. Good thing the national guard will come and help 🙃


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

How many of them already had the time and were going to pull the plug anyway ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apooz (Sep 26, 2021)

j809 said:


> How many of them already had the time and were going to pull the plug anyway ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s just guys who are gonna retire a year or 2 early with a secured pension…..the young guys aren’t resigning….


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Apooz said:


> It’s just guys who are gonna retire a year or 2 early with a secured pension…..the young guys aren’t resigning….


Still puts them in a tough spot though. That’s still 1-5 years before these people were supposed to retire and the department isn’t in any position to lose that many people so quickly.

Also, not sure it definitely is all older Troopers. I hear a lot of them are looking to Muni Departments now once, or if, they leave.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Not sure if this will change because of POST, but my understanding was always that if you left MSP for a municipal department, you needed to do another academy, because the RTT didn’t count under MPTC’s training requirements?
I could be wrong, and obviously there isn’t going to be a ton of precedent because MSP has always been a job that people kept until they retired, but I’m fairly certain the academy didn’t transfer


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

02136colonel said:


> Not sure if this will change because of POST, but my understanding was always that if you left MSP for a municipal department, you needed to do another academy, because the RTT didn’t count under MPTC’s training requirements?
> I could be wrong, and obviously there isn’t going to be a ton of precedent because MSP has always been a job that people kept until they retired, but I’m fairly certain the academy didn’t transfer


When I went through with the 85th a lot of the guys I went through with were from muni departments already. Meaning they already had been through a muni academy. Someone from EAU at MSP at the time had told me some of my classmates had gone back to their respective departments for whatever reason. So I guess they can just transfer back if they choose to. Not to sure of the details.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Heard a guy from last academy left for a town because he got Quinn and more $$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

02136colonel said:


> Not sure if this will change because of POST, but my understanding was always that if you left MSP for a municipal department, you needed to do another academy, because the RTT didn’t count under MPTC’s training requirements?
> I could be wrong, and obviously there isn’t going to be a ton of precedent because MSP has always been a job that people kept until they retired, but I’m fairly certain the academy didn’t transfer


That is my understanding as well. I do know a few who have been on with a Muni department before that just go back to their muni department.. grass isn’t always greener on the other side.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

02136colonel said:


> Not sure if this will change because of POST, but my understanding was always that if you left MSP for a municipal department, you needed to do another academy, because the RTT didn’t count under MPTC’s training requirements?
> I could be wrong, and obviously there isn’t going to be a ton of precedent because MSP has always been a job that people kept until they retired, but I’m fairly certain the academy didn’t transfer


Absolutely false, the MSP Academy is accepted by the MPTC for municipal departments.

Besides at least one former trooper I used to work with who was hired without question, a recent MSP fuck-up who got fired is now working for a tiny Western MA town PD without having to do another academy.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> Absolutely false, the MSP Academy is accepted by the MPTC for municipal departments.
> 
> Besides at least one former trooper I used to work with who was hired without question, a recent MSP fuck-up who got fired is now working for a tiny Western MA town PD without having to do another academy.


If it’s same one I know , he was a municipal cop before RTT and had an MPTC academy. However i do know some retired troopers that were picked up as specials in towns to do details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

If the full-time SSPO academy is considered to be equal to the full-time Muni Academy im sure the MSP academy would be sufficient enough. I know one person that was hired full-time by a muni department this past year with only the ft SSPO academy with the approval of MPTC.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

j809 said:


> If it’s same one I know , he was a municipal cop before RTT and had an MPTC academy. However i do know some retired troopers that were picked up as specials in towns to do details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one I’m referencing was a part-timer before MSP, with only the R/I Academy,


----------

